# DnP(2,4-Dinitrophenol)



## Imosted (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok so i have been reading about this, i looked at the forum but last topic is 3 years old. Anyone has experience with this product i know it is deadly if you take too much,
and it is used for many different this as
Commercial DNP is primarily used for scientific research and in manufacturing. It has been used at times to make dyes,  other organic chemicals, and wood preservatives. It has also been used  to make photographic developer, explosives, and pesticides.

I read in couple of other forums it is a fast way to loose that extra 5-10 pounds of fat, was thinking about it at the end of my cutting cycle  maybe a week or two to basically get shredded for the summer..
i know that when on it there will be some water retention so the results generally can be seen after a week of discontinue, 
for the diet people are talking about 33-33-33 and try not to eat carb before bed time...
Or is it better to use before a bulking cycle to do priming?
or while on pct i believe it is not like t3 and can be used without aas.
any info?


----------



## Imosted (Mar 17, 2011)

nothing?


----------



## G3 (Mar 17, 2011)

I had problems finding any of the stuff, myself.


----------



## AmM (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't used it before but I was considering it for my cut.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 17, 2011)

bump
Come on people 
has anyone ever used this?


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2011)

Personally it scares the shit out of me. 

This is what a friend of mine wrote about his experience with it:
__________________________________________________



			
				  said:
			
		

> DNP is di-nitro-phenol. It uncouples electron transport so that your mitochondria are basically working like a mofo and getting nothing done....end result is that you use a lot of ATP and you lose a lot of fat...the catch is that wht works is not far away from what kills you. I'd be very cautious about any compound that's similar to TNT in composition and can infact explode. LOL. folks who died using it often had recorded body temperatures of 145 F long after they were dead. Freaky, eh?





> you, sir, are exactly correct..
> 
> I used DNP back on '05 when cutting down. I dropped quite a bit of bodyfat but I was fucking miserable every day. I ran the max dose for the max length of time. I progressed up to 1000mg/day for the max days of 21 days. I kept my apartment at 65degrees and woke up in a pool of sweat 3-4 times per night. I had to wash my sheets daily.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imosted (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks for the info Built..


----------



## brvheart (Jun 29, 2011)

You need to see the other side also.  Buy the book "Illegally Thin" on Amazon.  

I take DNP, and while the other guy's friend is right, it can be miserable due to being hot, he was taking 1000mg's per day for 21 days.  If you take less than that, then you're not as hot, and you can fully control how much you take.  

This stuff is amazing.  You are basically peeing out fat, with no muscle loss.

For me, it's way worth the effort.

However, as the other guy mentioned, it does scare me.  I always double and triple check the weight when I'm packing pills.  I buy it in bulk and then my cinnamon capsules, drop out the cinnamon, and repack with DNP.  It takes about an hour to pack 100 pills, but it's way cheaper that way.


----------



## Built (Jun 29, 2011)

Illegally thin's an interesting read. In spite of what I posted, I'd consider DNP, but only if I could get pharma grade, prepared by a compounding pharmacist. 

brvheart, I assume you use a fume hood when you make your caps?


----------



## jonnyblade (Jun 1, 2013)

I have tried dnp from 200mg per day up to 800mp per day, 2 - 400 is very tolerable and gives good results, the higher makes life very uncomfortable and hot.  No major issues with side effects other than heat and being tired.   Would do it again np.


----------



## UL7RA (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey JonnyBlade, I am in Canada and am interested in trying DNP. Could you PM me where you bought yours from?


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know about how your diets are set up BUT IMO eating fats will make you sick. HYPOTHETICALLY "research" showed that if the subject ate fats they got sick, I mean real sick LIKE hot as balls while spinning and trying not to puke everywhere sick. Now carbs fuels the weight loss so think of the proper diet as the reverse Atkins. Eat plenty of protein and plenty of carbs but limit your fat. You can work out on it BUT depending on your dosages you may not feel good and the compound is dangerous, you are prone to dehydration and you can literally cook yourself. Glycerin is a good compound to help you stay hydrated along with pyruvate. SOMETHING YOU MAY NOT HAVE THOUGHT OF: How fat are you? seriously, because if you take this while quite fat you can end up with LOOSE SAGGY skin. like nasty skin flaps. You lose weight so fast your body doesn't have time to tighten up the skin. Now THE BEST side effect if I am remembering this correctly was I believe it actually led to cell death......... That may have been another compound but I am pretty sure it was DNP. Why is that important? Well fat cells are manufactured in a unique way, your body won't dispose of them. We are all predisposed to have a certain amount of fat cells BUT as we go over that limit our body creates new ones. Your body will actually just deflate them and you still have partial filled fat cells lining your body everywhere. It is actually one of the main reasons you can put the fat back on so quickly, the body just refills the cells which requires little to no energy compared to the energy required to build a new cell. SO the fatter you were before the more layers of partially filled cells you have and no way to get rid of those layers (harder to see definition) SO if DNP actually causes cell death then we have a way to actually shed layers and in essence be less fat even when skinny.


----------



## s2h (Oct 5, 2013)

the OP was 2 1/2 years ago...probably a little late for advice..just sayin..


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 5, 2013)

well who the hell resurrected the dead thread? LOL


----------

